# How can I get my PC's DVD drive to read/recognize Xbox 360 Games in order to back the



## degreen (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a Silverstone HTPC with an XFX MB-N780-ISH9 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI motherboard, an Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz CPU, 8GB (4 x 2GB) OCZ SLI-Ready Edition DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) DDR2 SDRAM & 2 x XFX PVT94PYDE4 GeForce 9600GT Extreme GPU's Running SLI with 3TB of Storage. I just recently upgraded from a basic DVD±R DL Burner to a SAMSUNG SH-B083L/BSBP Blu-ray DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM Lightscribe Combo Drive. I now need help with that drive. Does anyone know what must be done in order for me to be able read my xbox 360 games to back them up? If anyone has any answers Please post them.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

see here: http://forums.afterdawn.com/t.cfm/f-152/computer_wont_read_xbox_360_disc_to_backup-784142/

and here: http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/461627

*note: The xBox 360 needs to be modded to read the discs. So if it isn't already modded, you are wasting your time.


----------

